# [progetto] Creazione di un sat-box con gentoo

## marcozambi

Ciao a tutti!

Da molto non posto sul forum.

Volevo solo condividere con voi il fatto che sto cercando di realizzare un sat-box, ovvero una macchina in grado di "sostituire" in meglio il decoder digitale fornito dall'azienda di Rupert Murdoch.

Ho una parabola con 2 lnb e così i 999 canali del boxettino non mi bastano. 

Ho pensato: perchè non riciclare una motherboard MiniATX, aggiungerci una SkyStar 2, una scheda video ATI Radeon 9200 con uscita TV (che mi fa sgabolare a livello di drivers), un lettorino di smartcard e provare a vedere che cosa succede?

Il formato MiniATX l'ho scelto perchè cercavo qualcosa di meno costoso di una motherboard miniITX ma che mi consentisse di autocostruire un case con legno e plexiglass (ecco, qui magari sono un tantino fuori tema)  :Laughing: 

Ho trovato a bassissimo prezzo una AsRock K7S41GX che ha il vantaggio di avere sk grafica integrata e audio 5.1 pure integrato, ho condito con un Athlon XP 1.2, HHDD da 80 Gb, e 512 Mb di ram.

Skystar 2 e lettorino sono in arrivo via corriere...

L'idea che ho per il momento, a livello SW, oltre ad utilizzare Gentoo  :Wink:  è di provare a gestire il tutto con freevo o mythtv.

Ho reperito una discreta quantità di docs, tra cui l'ottimo thread sulla configurazione della skystar 2 presente su questo forum.

Chiedo la vs. collaborazione: mi segnalate eventuali risorse/persone che hanno già realizzato sistemi simili?

Grazie in anticipo, e spero di non essere OT con questa iniziativa.

----------

## Ic3M4n

una domanda sola,

ma io avevo capito che per la tv satellitare a pagamento non si potessero utilizzare decoder differenti rispetto a quello fornito da loro. con altri decoder era possibile però la visione dei soli canali in chiaro. è tutta una bufala? è vero?

----------

## marcozambi

Mettiamola così: Da quando c'è sky, la tecnologia di criptazione è cambiata, e la stessa azienda non ha dato in licenza a nessun produttore di hw la possibilità di produrre *legalmente* materiale che decripti il sistema NDS. Ovvio, parlo di limitazioni legate al territorio Italiano. 

Come saprai, però, è possibile ricorrere al mercato online per ricevere ogni sorta di aggeggino, da varie fonti estere.

Quindi 

a) Skysat2 = canali in chiaro;

b) Skysat2 + lettorino speciale + smartcard (originale) di abbonamento a sky = canali sky + free to air

c) Sat Box con HHDD + Gentoo + Freevo + Utility DVB varie + tutto quanto scritto al punto b) = progetto che voglio realizzare io, così posso, ad esempio, registrarmi i programmi TV di Sky, oppure scaricare dati da Astra nella mia zona non coperta da ADSL.

Ecco, speriamo di arrivare in fondo al progetto.

 :Very Happy:  [/list]

----------

## Lestaat

 *marcozambi wrote:*   

> Mettiamola così: Da quando c'è sky, la tecnologia di criptazione è cambiata, e la stessa azienda non ha dato in licenza a nessun produttore di hw la possibilità di produrre *legalmente* materiale che decripti il sistema NDS. Ovvio, parlo di limitazioni legate al territorio Italiano. 
> 
> Come saprai, però, è possibile ricorrere al mercato online per ricevere ogni sorta di aggeggino, da varie fonti estere.
> 
> Quindi 
> ...

 

Dovessi trovare qualche soldino prima che hai finito ci diamo una mano a vicenda.

Vorrei mettere in piedi una media-box con tanto di satellite (anche io con la skystar2 e mythTV).

Sperem...

Sappi che anche se ahi finito ti cercherò per lumi... :Smile: 

----------

## marcozambi

Per ora ho assemblato l'hardware (senza telaio)  :Smile: , ho caricato Gentoo 2005.1-r1 e sto compilando KDE.

Se finisce per stanotte  :Smile:  domani passo a freevo.

Se poi arriva la scheda entro venerdì, passo all'installazione e configurazione di quella.

Ti tengo aggiornato...

----------

## xchris

perche' metti kde con freevo?

progetto molto interessante...

tienici aggiornati  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## ferroilpinguino

premetto che io di queste cose non me ne intendo .....

pero' sentendo il vostro discorso mi è venuta voglia di imparare.....

avete qualche link da consigliarmi? o qualch how-to....

se volete illustrare bene il materiale necessario e la procedura da seguire...io sto' volentieri in ascolto...magari ci si può aiutare a vicenda...e fare anche un how-to da mettere online...

grazie

----------

## Lestaat

 *xchris wrote:*   

> perche' metti kde con freevo?
> 
> 

 

Infatti!!!!

Perchè KDE?

Se usi freevo o mythTV è inutile avere grossi WM dietro, tanto non si vedono.

A parte questo..hai anche un telecomando? Quale?

----------

## xchris

io avevo usato con successo quello della ATI.. (non mi ricordo il nome)

modulino nel kernel e tutto filava liscio.

Avevo usato freevo senza Xorg..

ciao

----------

## Lestaat

ho istallato mythTV ad un amico con telecomando della Siemens...anche quello nel kernel, i colori dei tasti identici alle funzioni mythTV...troppo fico...sembra fatto apposta.

LOL

Peccato che su quel PC c'è solo il lettore DVD, lo usa come stereo e basta.

Però è cmq fico, un pentium 2 e una SB 5.1. Suona da paura.

----------

## makoomba

un mysky senza canone e con gentoo sopra, tutto ciò è molto interessante.

da un pò vorrei farmi un mini-itx, questo sarebbe un buon motivo per decidermi 

puoi fare una lista dell'hardware necessario ?

costo approssimativo dei componenti, pc a parte ?

----------

## marcozambi

Dunque, vado con ordine rispetto alle tante domande...

Innanzitutto mi pare giusto elencare perbene le componenti HW:

a) Sk madre AsRock K7S41GX con Athlon XP 1200

b) 512 mb RAM

c) 80 Gb Disco fisso

d) Sk video con uscite VGA / TV ATI Radeon 9200 e 128 Mb ram (questo perchè la sk video integrata sulla mb non ha uscita video, e perchè è scarsa sul 3d ecc ecc)

e) Lettore/Masterizzatore DVD dual layer ecc ecc ecc

f) Non appena arriveranno (sono in viaggio col corriere) Skystar2 e lettorino smartcard.

Non ho certezze di dove finirò assemblando il tutto.

So di farcela abbastanza comodamente con Winzozz, ma io voglio gentoo!

Per chi mi chiedeva dell'ITX, pensavo alla SP-13000, ma 260 eurozzi sono troppo solo per mb e processore. Se questo esperimento va a dovere, ci penserò sopra nuovamente.

Metto KDE perchè l'idea completa è quella di realizzare un "box" (pensavo di autocostruire una sorta di valigetta simil portatile) che proncipalmente faccia da ricevitore satellitare mysky putativo, ma anche di diventare un PC con tutti i lazzi se mi occorre fare qualche lavoretto, magari sfruttando l'uscita TV della sk video.

Per concludere, a livello di documentazione, per ora mi baso su quello che ho trovato su questo forum e girovagando tramite google.

Non appena avrò messo un pochino in ordine i pezzi del puzzle, magari butto giù un qualcosa di coerente per condividere la mia esperienza con tutti voi.

Per ora vi saluto.

P.S.

Non so se scegliere tra freevo e mythtv. Ho leggiucchiato che il secondo è un pò più difficile da configurare ecc.. Voi che ne pensate??

----------

## z3n0

vi seguo xkè sono troppo interessanto anche io..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> vi seguo xkè sono troppo interessanto anche io.. 

 

idem   :Wink: 

----------

## codarin

Ciao Ragazzi,

ci sono anche io...

sto lavorando alla stessa cosa su un hardware abbastanza "esotico": 

http://multitainer.letzgo.de/

acquistato su ebay a 150 euri ma forse si puo fare di meglio...

Comunque ha una ati All in Wonder con TV Tuner (e una rage all´interno)....

per ora ho un freevo che:

1. fa le previsioni del tempo

2. vede dvd,divx,mpeg...ecc ecc via xine

3. suona mp3, cd ecc ecc via xine

4. mi fa vedere un po di fotografie

Nn riesco ancora a fargli bere la TV nel senso che mi va solo progs esterni tipo tvtime o xawtv.... a me interessa la SOLA tv analogica... no sky.

Per far funzionare il tvtuner della ati che e'un philips ho dovuto usare un modulo di kernel esterno chiamato

genericv4l - la url la trovate cercando questa parola su google -

e alcuni supporti - ad esempio per tv-out - sono forniti dal package ati-gatos / gatos.sourceforge.net....

che verranno comunque inclusi in XORG 6.9 /7.0...

Vi terro informati sul giochetto.... ma per ora per 150 euri ho un quasi media center che mi fa anche da serverino...

bene bene

ivan

----------

## stefanonafets

Domanda:

Ma la SkyStar2 non è quella che (moolto tempo fa) veniva venduta dalla Netsystem (quelli della mitica "ADSL satellitare", quante risate...   :Shocked:   :Laughing:  ) ??

Mi ricordo che ai tempi erano gli unici a poterla vendere (in italia), ora la situazione è cambiata?

Un'altra domanda, ma la scheda dell'abbonamento sky è una smart-card? Una volta ci voleva una Common Interface?

----------

## -YoShi-

Interessante  :Smile: 

Sta cosa era una di quelle che ho nel cassetto dei "Da Fare" ma che x mancanza di voglia nn ho mai tirato fuori  :Sad: 

 *codarin wrote:*   

> Ciao Ragazzi,
> 
> Nn riesco ancora a fargli bere la TV nel senso che mi va solo progs esterni tipo tvtime o xawtv.... a me interessa la SOLA tv analogica... no sky.
> 
> Per far funzionare il tvtuner della ati che e'un philips ho dovuto usare un modulo di kernel esterno chiamato
> ...

 

Ma vedi la tv solo con quel modulo li? come cavolo hai fatto? io ci ho sempre provato (soprattutto con i gatos driver) ma nn c sono mai riuscito..

Riesci a dirmi come hai fatto? magari anche via PM così nn andiamo off topic.. che poi i mod c cazziano  :Smile: 

----------

## kikko77

Salve a tutti, sono un appasionatissimo di linux & sat, volevo ricordare che oltre a freevo e mythtv, programmi grafici per ambiente X, esiste e secondo molti è il miglior programma per sat in circolazione il progetto VDR video disk recorderhttp://www.cadsoft.de/vdr/, progetto completissimo e ben funzionante, oltre alle sue fantastiche funzionalità esistono plugin per tutti i gusti, per vedere dvd, divx, sentire mp3 teletext ecc... ce ne sono più di 40.

Il progetto è stato studiato per essere funzionante da console senza X quindi può essere sfruttata anche una macchina parecchio datata, se si usa una scheda di tipo ss1, più costosa delle ss2, (ma ormai su ebay si trovano per 70-80 euro.) mentre c'è bisogno di un pò di potenza in + se si usa ss2 in quanto non ha decoder mpeg2 hardware.

Io ho un piccolo sito che spiega parecchie cosine, e contiene i plugin scritti da me e da alcuni amici. Spero di non andare contro le regole del forum scrivendo il link http://www.kikko77.altervista.org/, e oltre a questo esiste anche il chan irc #vdr sul server azzurra.

----------

## rota

Ciaooo.....  :Wink:  ma è legale sta cosa ???? non è che passo un conguaglio  :Question: 

i decoder hanno un controllo dell'abonamento ecc... ma se usi il pc come controllano che cosa stai facendo ecc ???

non che me ne importo qualcosa ...ma meglio non fare caxxate....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## marcozambi

Ciao!

Il decoder non controlla l'abbonamento. Io ho un regolarissimo contratto con skx e ho la relativa smartcard. Skx controlla che le smartcard siano originali attraverso il decoder, che quindi è un semplice mezzo.

Io non voglio subirne le limitatezze tecnologiche e funzionali.

Ci mancherebbe poi che qualcuno controllasse tramite decoder cosa sto facendo.... Ecchessiamo nel regime SocIng del Grande Fratello?

Skx non viene danneggiata in nessun modo, visto che i miei $$ per abbonamento e nolo del loro decoder se li ciucciano mese dopo mese.

Niente allarmismi legalisti quindi.

Ciao

----------

## Mazuego

Seguirò anche io il progetto che sembra molto interessante... complimenti!!

----------

## Mazuego

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> ho istallato mythTV ad un amico con telecomando della Siemens...anche quello nel kernel, i colori dei tasti identici alle funzioni mythTV...troppo fico...sembra fatto apposta.

 

Puoi dirmi con più precisione il modello del telecomando? Come fa poi il computer a ricevere il segnale? Hai messo una porta irda?

----------

## z3n0

ma questa skystar 2, serve solo x prendere il segnale digitale? cioè la tv normale non la prendi?

da quanto ho letto su google, è meglio avere la 2.3 giusto?

e a quanto si trova questa schedina?

anche io avevo in mente un progettino simile, quindi se si riescono a prendere bei canali con questa skedina, mi metto in moto subito x trovarla, magari su ebay  :Wink: 

----------

## ultimodruido

@marcozambi: quanto l'hai pagato (indicativamente) tutto l'impianto?

grazie ciao nic

----------

## rota

Bella...alora appena o un po di tempo .ci provo anchioooooo  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ps...non ti stavo accusando di niente...era solo curiosità  :Wink: 

----------

## z3n0

ma scusa, con la skystar inserisci la smartcard oppure non ce n'è bisogno? e se non devi metterla, come fai a prendere tutti i canali se sky non ti vede online?

----------

## stefanonafets

x Mazuego: se guardi nel sito del progetto lirc da qualche parte imboscato c'è lo schema per costruirti un ricevitore ir da mettere sulla seriale (i ricevitori dei segnali dei telecomandi sono diversi da quelli dei cellulari,portatili ecc) [costo totale 5 euro c.a] col cui puoi ricevere il segnale di qualsiasi telecomando.

Tra l'altro lirc è ben integrato con MythTv...

x z3n0: la skystar 2 (mi pare anche la 1) NON ha il lettore smart card, indi per poter vedere i canali sky devi avere un lettore separato (e qui mi sorgono i dubbi che ho esposto prima, ovvero una volta si doveva avere una common interface, infilarci il modulo CAM (tipo iirdeto etc) e qundi la smart card, cosa che sul pc era possibile con pochissime schede (come la costosissima Hauppauge WitTV DVB-S...) . Adesso come funziona??)

----------

## z3n0

io ho visto che c'è un modulo aggiuntivo x inserire la smartcard..

cmq se funge senza, non penso davvero si vedano tutti i canali, tipo quelli di sky per i i film o le partite..

qaulcuno ci risponde?

----------

## u238

anche con la skystar2 è possibile vedere i canali sky, xò il "sistema" ...è di dubbiosa legalità. viene usato 1 specie di lettore smartcard semplicissimo, e la gestione delle chiavi e la decriptazione viene efettuata via software e non via HW come con i moduli CI. C'è anche il modo per avere le chiavi senza avere la scheda sky, ma quello è illegale di sicuro   :Laughing: 

Tutto questo è possibile con VDR, che è stato citato da kikko77, ma voi siete "furbi" e non siete andati ad indagare  :Razz:  ...secondo me è il programma + completo di tutto che si possa trovare per costruirsi una media-box... ci sono ditte che costruiscono PC con su VDR e li vendono come lettori/registratori all-in-one, e vendono pure bene  :Smile:  ...se configurato bene, un PC con su VDR può sostituire il decoder sat, digitale terrestre, DVD, divx, e stereo (con mp3, ogg e qualsiasi formato si voglia), in 1 sola cosa. Io ne sto costruendo 1  :Smile: 

Per iniziare guardate 1 pò qui: http://www.cadsoft.de/vdr/

----------

## Mazuego

 *u238 wrote:*   

> se configurato bene, un PC con su VDR può sostituire il decoder sat, digitale terrestre, DVD, divx, e stereo (con mp3, ogg e qualsiasi formato si voglia), in 1 sola cosa. Io ne sto costruendo 1 
> 
> Per iniziare guardate 1 pò qui: http://www.cadsoft.de/vdr/

 

Mitico!!! sembra davvero interessante... era da tempo che volevo realizzare un mediacenter universale con gentoo... spero che vorrai condividere con noi i tuoi progressi. Comunque per il momento grazie mille!

----------

## u238

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mitico!!! sembra davvero interessante... era da tempo che volevo realizzare un mediacenter universale con gentoo... spero che vorrai condividere con noi i tuoi progressi. Comunque per il momento grazie mille!

 

Si, penso sia 1 pò + bruttino da vedere che MythTV, però mooolto più potente ed espandibile. Ci sono plugin per praticamente tutto, dai giochini integrati (tetris, snake) ad un visualizzatore per ricette da cucina  :Smile:  ...fate voi! ..cmq ci sono anche diverse "skin", quindi se nn vi piace l'aspetto base si può cambiare...

...Vi avverto che comunque la "messa appunto" non è molto semplice, specie con una skystar2, dato che non ha la decodifica MPEG2 in hardware... io cmq sono riuscito a configurare il tutto lo stesso... xò per natale ho intenzione di prendermi una Skystar1 che ha anche l'uscita TV (così posso tenere VDR in background usandolo dalla TV, e usare il PC normalmente)... con VDR è possibile usare fino a 4 skede (forse anche oltre) e registrare X esempio 1 canale e vederne 1 altro in contemporanea... le potenzialità di VDR sono infinite  :Wink: 

...se volete ho trovato 1 guida molto immediata su come far funzionare VDR con la skystar2 su questo sito:

http://www.kikko77.altervista.org/index.php (nella sezione downloads... prende come esempio versioni vekkie ma funziona ugualmente con le nuove versioni)

fatemi sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## Mazuego

 *u238 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si, penso sia 1 pò + bruttino da vedere che MythTV, però mooolto più potente ed espandibile. Ci sono plugin per praticamente tutto, dai giochini integrati (tetris, snake) ad un visualizzatore per ricette da cucina  ...fate voi! ..cmq ci sono anche diverse "skin", quindi se nn vi piace l'aspetto base si può cambiare...
> 
> 

 

Ma veramente a me non interessa l'estetica, l'importante è che funziona bene

 *u238 wrote:*   

> ...Vi avverto che comunque la "messa appunto" non è molto semplice, specie con una skystar2, dato che non ha la decodifica MPEG2 in hardware... io cmq sono riuscito a configurare il tutto lo stesso...

 

In particolare quali problemi hai incontrato? Conta che io non conosco una riga di C e quindi non vorrei trovarmi in difficoltà

 *u238 wrote:*   

> xò per natale ho intenzione di prendermi una Skystar1 che ha anche l'uscita TV (così posso tenere VDR in background usandolo dalla TV, e usare il PC normalmente)... con VDR è possibile usare fino a 4 skede (forse anche oltre) e registrare X esempio 1 canale e vederne 1 altro in contemporanea... le potenzialità di VDR sono infinite  

 

Io devo comprarla la skystar... quindi tu mi consigli di prendere la 1 oppure la 2?

Grazie mille!!!

----------

## u238

Se non hai già la 2, ti consiglio VIVAMENTE la 1!!! ti risparmi 1 sacco di fatica e di CPU per la decodifica MPEG2 via software... in più se prendi quella cn l'uscita TV è comodissima... fa tutto VDR, ti costruisci una box completa in zero due  :Wink:  ...cmq leggi anche sul forum di quel sito ke ho detto prima... trovi tutte le informazioni, e un sacco di apassionati che ti aiutano cn piacere  :Wink: 

----------

## Mazuego

Qui sono elencate le principali differenze tra una SS1 ed una SS2

http://www.scaistar.com/skystar2/skystar24.htm

Inoltre sullo stesso sito principale ci sono tante cose interssanti per realizzare un mediabox. Penso sia molto utilie!

----------

## neon

 *u238 wrote:*   

> Se non hai già la 2, ti consiglio VIVAMENTE la 1!!! ti risparmi 1 sacco di fatica e di CPU per la decodifica MPEG2 via software... in più se prendi quella cn l'uscita TV è comodissima... fa tutto VDR, ti costruisci una box completa in zero due 

 

Sei sicuro che anche la skystar1 sia supportata?

Su questo wiki non parlano di skystar1 ma solo di skystar2:

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Technisat

----------

## u238

 *neon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sei sicuro che anche la skystar1 sia supportata?
> 
> Su questo wiki non parlano di skystar1 ma solo di skystar2:
> ...

 

```

modprobe dvb_ttpci

```

----------

## -YoShi-

Secondo voi c'è speranza che funzioni col pinguino?

http://www.lifeview.com.tw/html/products/internal_tv/flydvb_trio.htm#four

Ho cercato cn google ma nn ho trovato niente. Nn sapete qualche sito che abbia una lista dei chip supportatati? 

Un po come fa http://www.linuxprinting.org/ o http://www.sane-project.org/

----------

## Lestaat

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Secondo voi c'è speranza che funzioni col pinguino?
> 
> http://www.lifeview.com.tw/html/products/internal_tv/flydvb_trio.htm#four
> 
> Ho cercato cn google ma nn ho trovato niente. Nn sapete qualche sito che abbia una lista dei chip supportatati? 
> ...

 

Sono commosso...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Sono commosso...
> 
> 

   :Question: 

----------

## z3n0

quel sito consiglia la 2 piu che la 1 per problemi di temp, ma ovvio che una ventolina non guasta e risolve tutto..

io a sto punto ci provo, prendo una skystar1 usata e vediamo un po che combinare..

riassumendo, quale distro installare?

----------

## Mazuego

Scusate... ma dove è possibile acquistare queste schede skystar? ne esistono vari modelli? Mi consigliate un negozio online che le vende? grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'e' chi ci ha gia' pensato e ti dico che vanno a ruba e fuinzionano alla grande

EDIT: inoltre aggiungo che ditro a questo decoder c'e' una discreta comunita che fa hack e programmi aggiuntivi solo non ricordo piu il forum

----------

## z3n0

novità? io sto raccattando i pezzi x costruirmi sto media center penguiniano..

ma trovare una skystar1 usata è impossibile..mi sa che opto x la 2  :Sad: 

----------

## z3n0

gente ma vorrei capire una cosa..

c'è un distro particolare da installare, o alla fine sono tutti software?

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> c'è un distro particolare da installare, o alla fine sono tutti software?

 

C'è, Getoo !!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mazuego

Se vi interessa, su Linux Magazine di questo mese c'è un articolo sul ricevitore satellitare con linux di cui parlava fedeli!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> Se vi interessa, su Linux Magazine di questo mese c'è un articolo sul ricevitore satellitare con linux di cui parlava fedeli!

 

Si io l'ho gia' vista ed usata da un mio amico ed e' assurdo cosa puoi farci rispetto a un normale ricevitore

----------

## z3n0

corro a comprarlo..di che funzioni parli in particolare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> corro a comprarlo..di che funzioni parli in particolare?

 

Calcola che hai un computer a disposizione alla fine quindi sei quasi illimitato, comunque come detto c'era un forum che metteva a disposizione vari hack e programmi ma non ricordo l'indirizzo. C'erano lettori mp3, divx,.... Cerco di recuperarlo.

----------

## Mazuego

Ma si comanda via browser, via seriale, via rete o roba del genere? Comunque ho visto che costa oltre 400 euri! Meglio gentoo no??

----------

## z3n0

se costa tanto continuo a raccattarmi un pc..cmq si tratta di un athlon xp minimo 1500mhz e 256di ram..

----------

## stefanonafets

Ti consiglio + ram, le operazioni di codifica/decodifica a/v sono mooolto pesanti...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> Ma si comanda via browser, via seriale, via rete o roba del genere?

 

Via rete

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> Comunque ho visto che costa oltre 400 euri! Meglio gentoo no??

 

Beh se calcoli non e' moltissimo. Calcola che se ti devi comperare un pc 200-300 euro li spendi comunqe in piu' se ci metti il lavoro (quindi tempo) per fare funzionare tutto a dovere il prezzo non mi pare fuori di testa. Alla fine quasi certamente le cose non funzioneranno cosi' bene come quel decode tutti imho ovviamente.

----------

## Mazuego

Comunque a me è arrivata oggi la SS2... ora appena ho un pò di tempo la installo poi vi faccio sapere!

----------

## z3n0

pagata? è la 2.6?

----------

## Atomikramp

premetto che non ho letto tutto

però ci sono alcune cose che mi lasciano perplesso

io non ho la parabola quindi questo progetto lo seguo principalmente per costruirmi un media box ma con scheda DVB-T ( digitale terrestre )

problema:

ho visto che per VDR c'è un plugin MHP, ma il suo sviluppo è fermo dal 2003 e non fa nulla per ora se non scaricare l'applicativo....

no MHP = no interazione ( questo almeno per il dvb-t visto che adotta questa tecnologia

no interazione = niente acquisti di aventi PPV ( vedi film o partite di calcio sui canali mediaset )

altro problema

ammesso che si riesca in qualche modo a far funzionare la piattaforma MHP....

accesso condizionato, come lo si può gestire?

mediaset usa nagravision2 mentre la7 utilizza irdeto2.... purtroppo in commercio non ci sono delle CAM che funzionino per suddette codifiche in ambito DVB-T, conosco gente che ha provato utilizzando delle CAM programmabili e programmandole coi firmware delle suddette codifiche ma senza nessun risultato...

e poi.. il lettore smartcard, che cosa si usa? capirei avendo una CAM, ma l'avere una CAM comporta l'avere uno slot PCMCIA all'interno del PC... e credo non sia facile trovare dei bus PCMCIA per computer desktop...

help help  :Smile: 

----------

## Mazuego

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> pagata? è la 2.6?

  pagata 73 Euri compresa la spedizione ed è la versione 2.6D... dicono che non surriscaldi... staremo a vedere!

----------

## u238

 *Atomikramp wrote:*   

> premetto che non ho letto tutto
> 
> però ci sono alcune cose che mi lasciano perplesso
> 
> io non ho la parabola quindi questo progetto lo seguo principalmente per costruirmi un media box ma con scheda DVB-T ( digitale terrestre )
> ...

 

per VDR c'è un plugin di nome SoftCAM.. il nome dice tutto. decodifica  IRDETO,SECA,VIACCESS,NAGRA,CONAX,SHL,CRYPTOWORKS... cmq dettagli qui.

Attenzione, leggete anche le avvertenze  :Wink: 

----------

## Atomikramp

non preoccuparti, non ho intenzione di usare questo software per violare il sistema di accesso condizionato

se il sito era in inglese ci avrei capito di + ma proverò con google

questo plugin da dove si scarica?

----------

## u238

 *Atomikramp wrote:*   

> non preoccuparti, non ho intenzione di usare questo software per violare il sistema di accesso condizionato
> 
> se il sito era in inglese ci avrei capito di + ma proverò con google
> 
> questo plugin da dove si scarica?

 

http://vdr.bluox.org/download/index.php?path=vdr-sc%2F

----------

## adam_z

il progetto come va?

Lo avete ripreso dopo le vacanze natalizie?

----------

## power83

va bene anche una Epia-M10000 con chip Nehemiah da 1 Ghz, va da dio e il deconder MPEG-2 hw...io l'ho e va benissimo, anche se ancora nn ho messo tv, ma questa cosa mi interessa moltissimo xke' a settembre dovro' fare pure io la stesa cosa x vedere i canali liberi dal satellite Hotbird, in partioclare quelli RaiNettunoSat, dato che mi voglio iscrivere all'uninettuno!

ps: ho gia' il radiocomando ATI remoteWonder (1, nn la versione 2) supportata dal kernel col modulo ati_remote, funzia bene e soprattuto e' a onde radio anche attarverso i muri, quindi nel raggio di 9 metri va lo stesso anche in stanze diverse.....

/me che dal bagno con le sole casse che mentre c*go cambio musica! hihi

----------

